# My M3 is almost here.



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

My M3 should be here soon. I can't wait. I'm dreaming about it every night. I'm happy with the options I selected. You know you've chosen the right one when you can't stand the wait. Any words for the anxious?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

are you gonna get the gold LM's?


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

I'de like to get them. I'm going to wait until I have my car though before I actually order them. Those rims are pretty expensive so I wouldn't want to be stuck with a set of $4200 rims (no tires) without a car to put them on. I still can't believe I am actually getting the car. I will believe it when I wake up the day after delivery and my car is in my garage.


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Lori said:


> My M3 should be here soon. I can't wait. I'm dreaming about it every night. I'm happy with the options I selected. You know you've chosen the right one when you can't stand the wait. Any words for the axious?


Welcome to this board and to the (relatively) exclusive club of M3 owners Ms. Lori. Unfortunately, I have no words of wisdom for you on how to make the wait more tolerable. The last 24 hours were the worst for me and I handled that by walking around in a stupor. The night before I picked the car up there were no dreams because I couldn't sleep.
I found my car at a dealership about 180 miles south of the DFW area and so had a rather long drive down to pick it up. How I avoided getting a ticket on the way down, I'll never know. Once I had collected the car and had it safely on the Interstate, I got a HUGH grin on my face. Now, almost 2 years and 27,000 miles later, it is still there whenever I drive the car.
 
From reading your posts, I am going to make a few assumptions:

1. You are female
2. You ordered a black M3 
3. You ordered SMG
4. You ordered immola red interior

If any of these things are incorrect, please advise.

I will take the time to "pre-answer" some questions that usually draw the RTFM reply from some of us:

1. Yes, the car will BEEP at you when the outside air temp falls to 37 degrees.
2. Yes, the battery is in the trunk under a cover on the right side.
3. Yes, there is no spare tire.
4. Yes, the car does have a rather rough idle for a few seconds after the first start-up.
5. Yes, the "Sport Button" does nothing except make the throttle response more linear and quicker to respond to your input.

And last, some advice: Most of us think that a front license plate ruins the looks of the car and don't have them. If you don't want it installed you must advise the dealer of this. DO IT NOW, or they will. The BMW oil change interval is a rather lengthy 15,000 miles. Most of us choose to have this done at about 6000 - 7000 miles. Yes, you will have to pay for it yourself and advise the SA not to reset the service indicator, but we believe that it is cheap insurance. Pay attention to the break-in period. Keep an eye on the speedo. The car is "sneaky fast" and it is easy to be at 100 MPH on the open road before you know it. Join BMWCCA, if you haven't already. Their magazine "The Roundel" is worth the price all by itself. They will send you a $500 check (but you have to have been a member for a year, I think). When you are a member you can take their driver schools, which I highly advise. Last, but not least - enjoy!!


----------



## Tom S (Oct 4, 2003)

Lori said:


> My M3 should be here soon. I can't wait. I'm dreaming about it every night. I'm happy with the options I selected. You know you've chosen the right one when you can't stand the wait. Any words for the axious?


Hey, me too. I'm hoping to get mine in ten days or so. I cancelled my 545i order and went back to the M3 on Friday. The 545 made a little more sense for my current situation, but too many delays and unanswered questions, so I'll pass for now. Somehow, I'll find a way to "live" with the M3! 

Here's mine, on the way:

Silver Gray/Gray
SMG
Premium
HK (it was in the car)
Xenon
19"
Cold weather
6-disk changer & homelink (dealer install)

I'm looking forward to getting back into an M3!

Congrats on yours! :thumbup:

Tom


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

glaws,
1 and 2 are correct as for 3 and 4 I went with Black Leather and stick shift. Although I really like Imola alot. I have been posting and lurking these boards for a while now but thank you very much for the welcome. I am looking forward to becoming part of the M3 club.

-Lori


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Tom,
We might of even been on the same boat. Your car is going to be way cool. 

Thanks,
Lori


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Lori said:


> glaws,
> 1 and 2 are correct as for 3 and 4 I went with Black Leather and stick shift. Although I really like Imola alot. I have been posting and lurking these boards for a while now but thank you very much for the welcome. I am looking forward to becoming part of the M3 club.
> 
> -Lori


Well, 2 out of 4 aint bad. I also have a 6 spd instead of SMG and (despite the notchy 1-2 shift) 
*really* enjoy it.

Be sure and let us know when the delivery day arrives. We also need pictures!


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Lori Cool !!

I'd die for an M3, I am really pleased driving my 330Cic, but the xtra power certainly would be put to good use.

Enjoy !


----------



## Douge (Oct 22, 2003)

Hi Lori, dream the dream girlfriend. I think its awesome that you are so excited. Everyone of us has dreams and getting a car like an M3 can be a dream come true. Relish in the anticipation, I believe it makes the transaction more fulfilling when you have to wait it out a bit.


----------



## Tom S (Oct 4, 2003)

Lori said:


> Tom,
> We might of even been on the same boat. Your car is going to be way cool.
> 
> Thanks,
> Lori


Lori,
You may be right. If so, yours should be at the performance center by now, perhaps almost ready to leave. Hey, we may get delivery on the same day.

It's going to be a great day!

Tom


----------



## Zam (Jun 15, 2003)

Tom S said:


> Hey, me too. I'm hoping to get mine in ten days or so. I cancelled my 545i order and went back to the M3 on Friday. The 545 made a little more sense for my current situation, but too many delays and unanswered questions, so I'll pass for now. Somehow, I'll find a way to "live" with the M3!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yep, everyday I see a couple of the new 5ers running around and I feel pity for the poor fools (I live in Germany). I was considering the 545i(more practical for a family man), but the freakishly ugly looks turned me away. In my mind, the new 5 is nothing but an expensive "hey-look-at-me-badge". So I decided to live a little and order my dream car!


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

I also thought about the 5 as a daily driver but I think I may get an X3 for that.


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Lori said:


> I also thought about the 5 as a daily driver but I think I may get an X3 for that.


Had you ever considered the M3 as your daily driver? The car is actually quite tractable in traffic. Just need 4 doors?


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

The M3 is going to be babied. My daily driver should have 4 doors, low insurance, and good gas mileage. It also has to be practicle, dependable and rugged. One X3 please.


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Lori said:


> The M3 is going to be babied. My daily driver should have 4 doors, low insurance, and good gas mileage. It also has to be practicle, dependable and rugged. One X3 please.


Well, I think I know what you mean but, once you have it broken in, 
*drive it like you stole it* :drive: lady.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

glaws said:


> Well, I think I know what you mean but, once you have it broken in,
> *drive it like you stole it* :drive: lady.


 :rofl:


----------



## rte6six (Sep 1, 2003)

Lori said:


> My M3 should be here soon. I can't wait. I'm dreaming about it every night. I'm happy with the options I selected. You know you've chosen the right one when you can't stand the wait. Any words for the anxious?


Lori,
I know exactly what you're talking about. My m3 is 9 months old and the dreams continue. It is such a delight to drive the m3.

Welcome to the m3 crowd,
Route 66


----------



## mmchargue (Oct 30, 2003)

*'04 on the boat also*

Waiting painfully for my '04 Alpine WHite on Cinnamon, SMG, PRemium, 19's, H/K, Xenon, alum...

I have about three weeks left and I am getting antsy already....maybe that is why I am on here instead of working...Damn it...I find it hard to be in a bad mood about anything, as I know the goods are coming soon...

-mike


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

You think the waiting is hard now, just wait untill it's at the VPC and you have no idea when the dealer will finally call to tell you it's ready. BTW, Alpine White is a great M3 color and aluminum trim rocks!


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

lori,
U r in VA right? PM me if you want to meet up with 10 or 15 more M3 owners in the area for our weekly meet.

raja


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

My goodness Lady, have you not heard from your dealer yet??


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

My car is still at the VPC. And I am missing all the beautiful driving weather. Build date delays, slow boats and now this. I'm worried.



glaws said:


> My goodness Lady, have you not heard from your dealer yet??


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Lori said:


> My car is still at the VPC. And I am missing all the beautiful driving weather. Build date delays, slow boats and now this. I'm worried.


Nahhhhh, no need to be worried. I have heard of VPC delays due to a bad "BMW Assist" module that had to be replaced. Perhaps yours is just caught up in that.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Has anyone elses ordered cars been stuck at the VPC for the past 2 weeks?


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Lori said:


> Has anyone elses ordered cars been stuck at the VPC for the past 2 weeks?


I am told that the BMWUSA owners circle might have some info. Or, have you talked to your sales person and asked them to call the VPC?
It's tough to get this close and still not know nothin!!


----------



## m3again (Aug 12, 2003)

The M3 I ordered was at the VPC for over 2 weeks. And they never bothered to explain why, even though I asked and made it clear that I needed an explanation or I wasn't going to pick up my 5th new BMW. That's why someone else is driving that car now.

But I think most, if not all, M3s are taking that long at VPC now. Nobody really knows why for sure. Different people seem to be getting different stories.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

What are some of the stories?


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Still almost here. Someone should create a smilely face waiting icon. You know like whistling while rolling eyes and looking at watch.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Too bad I haven't been paying attention to your ordering process.

The best thing to do, early, is ask for Performance Center Delivery. One very big plus is you will know exactly what date you will get your car. 

Of course, being able to spend some time in one of their cars first is also very nice.

Have fun with your car, Iknow you will.

BTW where in VA are you?


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Have you contacted your dealer and asked them to investigate for you?


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

It really shouldn't take this long. You really should put some pressure on your dealer (not just the sales person) to find out what the holdup is. If they are unwilling to get you some answers, something's wrong. I see you are in Virginia, are you in the DC area?

Pinecone is right, the PDC is the best way to pick up one of these cars. You would have known weeks in advance when delivery would take place. And they do treat you very well and give you some time in one of their cars. All of the folks down there are very nice.


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Well, a little late to extoll the virtues of a PDC pickup.

Lady, it is time to put some serious pressure on your dealer. You shouldn't be left in the dark like this. Go down on a busy Saturday night, see the sales manager and tell him you are ready to go onto the showroom floor and throw a shit-fit right in front of God and everybody. I might help if you had a bull-horn with you.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

I am ready for my M3. I don't want to piss off my dealer and BMWNA. Should I have my dealer order another car for me?


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Lori said:


> I am ready for my M3. I don't want to piss off my dealer and BMWNA. Should I have my dealer order another car for me?


No, that wouldnt solve anything. Just go to your dealer and explain your situation. Talk to the sales manager and let him know that you are not happy and need an answer - and you KNOW he can find out for you. Be firm.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

glaws is correct. It's not a matter of pissing off BMWNA or the dealer. They should be able to tell you where your car is. How do you know your car is at the VPC? Do you have a VIN for the car...you should? I assume you have been tracking it through BMWNA and the OC? If you have a car assigned to you and it was done properly, it has essentially been built with your name on it. You should be able to go to the dealer and say where is my car and when can I take delivery?

If all this falls through I wouldn't go back to them, I'd go somewhere else.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

I'm in the Hampton Roads area but I ordered my car from the D.C. area. My dealer has called the VPC but they weren't able to tell him what's wrong.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

I have my VIN and I tracked my car all the way to the VPC and from that point I have been waiting.


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Lori said:


> I'm in the Hampton Roads area but I ordered my car from the D.C. area. My dealer has called the VPC but they weren't able to tell him what's wrong.


Lori, Dear Lady, someone in all of BMWNA can track your car! Don't accept "we dont know" for an answer. Tell the sales manager (don't talk to anyone else) that you are going to start climbing over his head to BMWNA. Give him 24 hours to get back to you and then contact BMWNA.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Lori,

I don't know if you've searched before, but I remembered a similar question posed to Jon Shafer and here's the thread.

VPC Thread

It's a similar situation, but Jon says 9 days is too long. There was damage in this case and they took the time to fix it correctly. Notice though the wording; "If a prioritized, bona-fide sold order..." Assuming you have that, then he says a simple phone call or an email will reveal what the situation is. Just as glaws is suggesting, tell them you know they can find out what the problem is and if they don't provide answers ask who you can talk to at BMWNA. Then go home and call the BMWNA number yourself, thell them the story and give them the VIN number.


----------



## TURBO930 (Sep 6, 2002)

*X3*

Back to the X3-- I suggested driving one because everything you read about it they mention the rough ride.


----------



## ReNNeN_PiNoY (Apr 3, 2003)

that happened to me as well. it landed at the port and it was a good 2 weeks before it left to my dealership. no worries, ull get it.

congrats....ur gonna love it!


----------



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

Riuster said:


> 10 -15 M3s in Virginia...what part of Virginia?..I drove there last year with my M3...didnt see anyone with a M3 ....wow..thats alot of M3s...in Virginia..dude...and for a WEEKLY meet, you guys really have alot of spare time on yoru hands..man...WEEKLY MEET..hahahahah
> man..you just wanna meet LORI..every week..more like it..muahahaha
> 
> LMAO.... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


And what do you do every WEEK? Talk big on the internet about other people you don't know? And things you know nothing about? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Learn to be nice


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Impulss said:


> And what do you do every WEEK? Talk big on the internet about other people you don't know? And things you know nothing about? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Learn to be nice


I do house work, errands, food shopping, bills, or play golf (weather permitting), movies, time for myself, read, etc....who has time when when one works 5 days a week, and who has time to meet every week for a car meet. One seriously has alot of time on their hands if one can do this.

I already know what 90% of you guys are thinking, cause im one of them. I just stated the OBVIOUS, a chick with a new M3, how hot is this,....comon..like she is going to go for a car meet....silly boys..tricks are for kids.

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

Riutser,

hahha. u crack me up. It's not like that is the only thing we do. ECB meets are held every friday and if one can come that's great, if not you are still kewl. I go there to meet friends before going out for the night. There are a lot of technical people. And for inviting a girl, we do have few girls, it's not like what you are thinking. Maybe u use ur little head more than the big one. And I do have a girl so thanks! I was just inviting her or u for that fact to come and join us. 
U can def. visit EastCoastBmw.com and you can see that we have actually over 24 M3s e46 style and they are all local with all differnt kind of wheels and mods in tasteful manner. In fact one of the M3s are EVosport's SC M3. 

anyway, thanks for your 2 cents. No offense taken. Just enjoying the day and pointing the obvious. :bigpimp:


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

LIL RAJA said:


> Riutser,
> 
> hahha. u crack me up. It's not like that is the only thing we do. ECB meets are held every friday and if one can come that's great, if not you are still kewl. I go there to meet friends before going out for the night. There are a lot of technical people. And for inviting a girl, we do have few girls, it's not like what you are thinking. Maybe u use ur little head more than the big one. And I do have a girl so thanks! I was just inviting her or u for that fact to come and join us.
> U can def. visit EastCoastBmw.com and you can see that we have actually over 24 M3s e46 style and they are all local with all differnt kind of wheels and mods in tasteful manner. In fact one of the M3s are EVosport's SC M3.
> ...


thats great!!!!, but someone has to be there, right, a coordinator has to be around..NO? Ill give you the benefit of the doubt, I was kidding around bro.....but every week...thats alot of one own's personal time being taken away..IMO I just cant imagine one meeting every friday or even twice a month...I must be very busy for nothing then..or just an old fart...hahaha...


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

LIL RAJA said:


> Riutser,
> 
> hahha. u crack me up. It's not like that is the only thing we do. ECB meets are held every friday and if one can come that's great, if not you are still kewl. I go there to meet friends before going out for the night. There are a lot of technical people. And for inviting a girl, we do have few girls, it's not like what you are thinking. Maybe u use ur little head more than the big one. And I do have a girl so thanks! I was just inviting her or u for that fact to come and join us.
> U can def. visit EastCoastBmw.com and you can see that we have actually over 24 M3s e46 style and they are all local with all differnt kind of wheels and mods in tasteful manner. In fact one of the M3s are EVosport's SC M3.
> ...


I think it would be fun to take my new M3 to a meet. 
-Lori


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

Riuster said:


> thats great!!!!, but someone has to be there, right, a coordinator has to be around..NO? Ill give you the benefit of the doubt, I was kidding around bro.....but every week...thats alot of one own's personal time being taken away..IMO I just cant imagine one meeting every friday or even twice a month...I must be very busy for nothing then..or just an old fart...hahaha...


HAHHAHAHA. well we have officers and we do coordinate it pretty well. Also, these are not mandatory. So you can come if you are free. I went to last friday's meet after 6 weeks. It's always a good turn around and a lot of nice people to meet who share the passion of cars. Where do u live? If you are in the DC area you are more than welcome and i am sure someone can accomodate your stay.


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

Lori said:



> I think it would be fun to take my new M3 to a meet.
> -Lori


just visit www.eastcoastbmw.com and go under va/md/dc area. there will be a thead with time and place for the meet. I won't be there for a while due to my other obligation. However, there will be plenty of people to chitchat with. 

Raja


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

Lori said:


> I think it would be fun to take my new M3 to a meet.
> -Lori


just visit www.eastcoastbmw.com and go under va/md/dc area. there will be a thead with time and place for the meet. I won't be there for a while due to my other obligation. However, there will be plenty of people to chitchat with. 

Raja


----------



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

Riuster said:


> a chick with a new M3, how hot is this,....comon..like she is going to go for a car meet....silly boys..tricks are for kids.





Lori said:


> I think it would be fun to take my new M3 to a meet.
> -Lori


Where is the put-your-foot-in-your-mouth icon??! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I told you to be nice!


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

I got my M3! OMG, this car is gorgeous! It is truely a work of art! A big thank you to all who supported me in my efforts to aquire this awsome car.
-Lori


----------



## M3guyCA (Sep 10, 2003)

w00t w00t finally!


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS - FINALLY! Now you must fulfill the obligation to post pics and give us your first driving impressions.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Good News! Tell us about it and show us some pictures!

:thumbup:


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Is the break-in procedure in the owners manual all it takes or are there other recomendations for proper break-in to follow as well. The one BMW recommends seems fairly simple and straight forward.


----------



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

Lori said:


> Is the break-in procedure in the owners manual all it takes or are there other recomendations for proper break-in to follow as well.


Hey Lori,

Do you have SMG or 6-speed?

According to the 2002 M3 manual:
----------------------------------------

* Until a reading of 1,200 miles: drive at varying engine and road speeds, but do not exceed the following rpms or road speeds (5,500 rpm or 105 mph).

* Do not depress the accelerator pedal to the full-throttle position.

* Vehicles with SMGII: refrain from using driving program 6 in the sequential mode during the break-in period.

* After you have monitored the break-in period for 1,200 miles, you can begin to gradually increase both engine and road speed.
------------------------------------------

AFTER 1200 miles:

The 2001 M3 stickers used to read, "after 1200 and up to 3100 miles, do not go over 137 MPH. "

I went beyond and also performed gradual max (limit) RPM increase after 1200 miles:
i.e.
1200-1500 mi = 5500 rpm (max)
1500-2000 mi = 6000 rpm (max)
2000-3000 mi = 7000 rpm (max)
etc...

I did not press the SPORT button until ~3000 miles..... because once you press that button for the first time, it will make you REV IT UP fast... and you will want to do it again and again!!! The first time you press that SPORT button should be around the time you floor it... it was a GREAT (shocking) feeling!!!

Here is an old time thread from when I just got my M3 (should answer all your break-in questions)
http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34411&highlight=breakin+period

Let us know if you're going to the EastCoastBMW meet on Friday! My car is pretty much broken in if you wanna feel what the M3 power is like :thumbup:


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Impulss said:


> Hey Lori,
> 
> Do you have SMG or 6-speed?
> 
> Thanks for the break-in advice. I got a stick shift. It's lots of fun even though I need a little practice.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

SteveT said:


> Good News! Tell us about it and show us some pictures!
> 
> :thumbup:


I tried to post pictures but they are too big.
The car was presented in a glass delivery room with a big red bow on the roof. I was so happy. It was a great experience. I am carefully following the break-in procedure. I can only imagine what it will be like at after break-in is over.
I just returned from a drive. I can't remember the last time I went for a drive just for the pleasure of it. 
The night air was was cold and the roads all but empty. I set the nav unit to "map". The light of the display screen and the red-orange glow from the dash instruments and gear shifter knob illuminated the black leather interior and I just drove. One S-turn after another. Then after about a half hour or so I pulled into a dimmly lit church parking lot, exited the vehicle and just stood there, in the crisp, cold night air, cherishing my shiney black car. After a few minutes I got back in and drove even further, past the swamp and over the creek via an old rusty draw bridge, weaving through narrow tree line roads that run along the river banks and past the marina. Then, after I took another rest to get some water from a convience store, I programmed my address into the navigation and followed the twisties back home again.

-Lori


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

After I got my M3 I used to go into the garage, pull up a lawn chair and just sit and look at it. Shameful, I know at my age! To this day I cannot park the car and walk away without turning around to look at it.

It is best to follow the break in procedures. I continue to think that the most important part is to vary the engine speed as much as possible to allow the various engine parts to "seat" themselves. An occasional excursion above 5500 RPM is not going to hurt anything.

A subject not covered is the BMW oil change at 15,000 miles. Most of us have the oil and filter changed at about mid-point at our own expense. Be sure to tell the SA not to reset the miles-to-change feature so that you can get the 15K free.

There is a good free picture sizing software called Irfanview that will allow you to re-size your pics so that you can post them here.

Enjoy and POST PICTURES.


----------

